# Spooky!



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Only just bought an R35 on Gran Turismo 5 last night.
Thanks to Civpilot on PH for the idea. I can't believe how close Dodge Plum Crazy is to Zilla Purple!




























Of course in real life, Zilla Purple is a metallic colour, but the hue is uncannily similar.
Weirdly enough, I had actually named this first album of pics I took of the vinyl wrap job, Plum Crazy over a year ago!

Sadly, it's coming off next week and Purple Zilla will be no more...


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

The real 'Zilla looks best, imho :thumbsup:

You must have inspired someone at Polyphonic Digital! :chuckle:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Selling gdzilla?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Only just bought an R35 on Gran Turismo 5 last night.
> Thanks to Civpilot on PH for the idea. I can't believe how close Dodge Plum Crazy is to Zilla Purple!
> 
> 
> ...


dave what other colours they got on ps 5 any pink ones? lol:wavey:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

For those of you who have not played GT5 yet, you can't just paint your cars any colour, you have to have added that colour to your paint shop by owning a car already painted in it.

So that purple was lifted from a 1969 Dodge Charger and is called Plum Crazy. You have to be lucky to find the Charger in the 2nd hand car dealership which changes stock all the time...

So yes, Kevan, assuming there is a pink car of some kind somewhere in the game (can't think of one, but there must be), you will be able to paint your virtual GT-R pink too! :chuckle:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Dave! are you going to wrap your new car?

Also, will you remove the mods from your current car before you sell and put them on the new one?

AND THEN, will you be tempted to take the new car further than p-zilla or will you be looking for the same performance?

ALSO, am I right in saying that you have been blown away by the R35? and that theres still nothing else around that you'd rather have?? (for less than 150 grand)

FINALLY! I was surprised to see the GTR finish 8th on this years ECOTY after just about everything else! 

Whats the deal?! opcorn:


----------



## Sixx (Sep 22, 2010)

So Mr Yu. Does the car have to go or are you just getting it wrapped again? I'm thinking of getting mine done in Jan but am torn between diamond white or Lambo Orange - both with Carbon detailing


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Dave, I'd be interested to know how the paintwork looks after removing the wrap. I've heard the makers claims but would appreciate a pro view.
Son's been practising/learning the Nordschliefe with "my" gtr on GT5. I must say the detail and realism is impressive (there's a web thread with an M3 driver and in cab vid twin screened with his same GT5 lap...he did better in real life)
I've totalled the car too many times to compete with youngster now..so I'm not playing anymore


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Initial inspection in the dark is that the wrap did an excellent job of protecting the paint and came off with no issues.
Will try to take some pics tomorrow.

Weird having a boring factory colour again, although I do like Gun Metal... :chuckle:


----------



## marcusjames (Jul 28, 2009)

David 

Are you selling ?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Almost certainly. Just need to see if I can scrape together the finances for a 2011.


----------

